# British Masters Thursday Sky Free Tickets



## Depreston (Sep 27, 2017)

Do you just print the PDFs out? I've noticed on the event info part it talks about activating the ticket... but can only see a wristband option on the site and it doesn't recognise the number on the tickets... so this idiot is a tad confused


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah you just bring that along. I emailed to find out!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2017)

A friend is sorting me out a free ticket. He needed my DoB for it. That is a new one on me. I will take extra ID as I look far younger than my age


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2017)

My wife has just rung me after spending the day at the pro-am. She is not really into golf but a friend who has started playing invited her. She loved it, full of praise for the course and organisation. I will get a full de-brief tonight but if it is as well run as she described we will all have a great time. One good thing, she mentioned that there were lots of cars there but it was never cramped out on the course. Hopefully it is set up so that spectators have lots of vantage points and so spread out well.

Have a great day those going tomorrow, please pass on tips when you get back for those of us going later in the comp.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 27, 2017)

Who is going tomorrow
I know he there is
Me
Moogie
Richy
Snell
Beezerk


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 27, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Who is going tomorrow
I know he there is
Me
Moogie
Richy
Snell
Beezerk
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there.

First time I've ever been to a pro tournament, so really looking forward to it.

Would welcome any suggestions for getting the most out of the day. Is the best idea to pick a group and follow them for a couple of hours? Not going to follow Rory's group as am sure that will have the biggest crowd by far.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2017)

I did a mixture at the last one I went to. Sometimes you get to a really good hole and vantage point and want to stay. Then when your legs get stiff it's good to follow a group for a while. Go with the flow.

What time are you all getting there for?


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did a mixture at the last one I went to. Sometimes you get to a really good hole and vantage point and want to stay. Then when your legs get stiff it's good to follow a group for a while. Go with the flow.

What time are you all getting there for?
		
Click to expand...


Getting the bus up from Central Station just after 9. Forecast looks decent. 

Anyone with a bad back, don't do the Leap of Faith challenge in the Bridgestone tent. I did it last night, and my back has sore today! On the plus side, they are giving out free caps to everyone who tries the nearest the pin challenge on their simulator.

As mentioned on another thread, the wheel of fortune is well worth doing. It costs a tenner but you are guaranteed a prize, the worst being a round on the Filly course.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What time are you all getting there for?
		
Click to expand...

When the bar opens &#127866;


----------



## Lump (Sep 27, 2017)

anyone got info on parking.

I can't find anything thats 100% clear. Some say information will be updated closer to the event and others say parking is limited.


----------



## moogie (Sep 27, 2017)

Lump said:



			anyone got info on parking.

I can't find anything thats 100% clear. Some say information will be updated closer to the event and others say parking is limited.
		
Click to expand...


Parking is in fields opposite the normal entrance
Take the A69 west
Come off at heddon on the wall
It's signposted on the A69
Then just drive through the village
Close house is just over a mile past that exit 
The parking is on the right just past the close house entrance


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2017)

The missus said there are signs everywhere telling you where to park. She said it was very well organised. Follow the directions as described, A69 etc then follow the official signs. Just a short walk from the car park to the course.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			When the bar opens &#127866;
		
Click to expand...

Planning on getting more smashed then I was on Saturday night???


----------



## moogie (Sep 27, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Planning on getting more smashed then I was on Saturday night???
		
Click to expand...




Not possible &#127867;


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2017)

moogie said:



			Not possible &#127867;
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha definitely not possible as when he turned up at CLS last year &#128514;


----------



## Lump (Sep 27, 2017)

Did I not just spot an NE Golf Monthly member behind Di during the masterclass?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2017)

Is that Khamelion behind Di Doherty on the Masters programme? During the Poulter putting masterclass.


----------



## moogie (Sep 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha definitely not possible as when he turned up at CLS last year &#128514;
		
Click to expand...



Or worse still when he played Newbiggin in a team open and fell down a hill
He started drinking again on the 2nd after his 1st drive of the day was about 120yds right of the fairway

Thing is.....we won...!!.....and had to give him a share of the winnings


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that Khamelion behind Di Doherty on the Masters programme? During the Poulter putting masterclass.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he was - looking cheery &#128512;


----------



## timd77 (Sep 27, 2017)

We're stopping in wylam tonight, not sure whether to drive up tomorrow morning. I've heard it's a good atmosphere up there!

First time at a tournament, can't wait!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes he was - looking cheery &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Come on Kham, fess up. Why so miserable?


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 28, 2017)

http://www.golfcentraldaily.com/2017/09/european-tour-mourns-hefner.html


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm going tomorrow. I will dress accordingly and post pictures when I return.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Sep 28, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going tomorrow. I will dress accordingly and post pictures when I return.
		
Click to expand...

So am I Neil.... weather doesn't look good on the morning though. I think I might walk around with my golf shoes on as I'm sure it will be slippery and muddy everywhere


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2017)

Paul, It looks bad in the morning, good job we have waterproofs. I'll be fully kitted out. Hopefully the wind will keep down as otherwise your brolly becomes useless. I am going to take my walking boots rather than golf shoes as they are genuinely waterproof and water from the rough wont go over the top, unlike with my golf shoes. I'm just trying to work out whether to bother with trousers underneath the waterproofs as I may end up wearing the wet weather gear all day. Let's hope the rain blows over quicker than expected right now.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 28, 2017)

Excellent putting display there from McDowell on 18...........:thup:


----------



## Lump (Sep 28, 2017)

Got there early and left early to avoid the mad dash. 
What an awesome day, crowd was far better than last year. Some cracking banter between some of the geordies and players. 
Massive turnout too, crazy busy come the afternoon, what a brilliant show from the North East to come out in force.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Sep 28, 2017)

Must agree about the turnout, does the North East proud to see so many on the first day, some of the main events in Europe are not that well attended. We should get more big sporting events in the area as it is well known us "notherners" do like our sports.


----------



## Depreston (Sep 28, 2017)

What a superb day that was seeing Rory rip a driver and Sergio strike an iron pure is a joy to watch!

Plus winning a round on the Colt for the price of a tenner made the day even better!

I'm tempted to pay the 33 quid and go tomorrow


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2017)

My friend has just dropped off my free ticket for tomorrow. Even better I've got a pass to the Westwood pavilion, food and drink all in. Happy days.


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2017)

Been up there all day today,  grand day,  great weather,  huge crowds&#128077;

Only advice for anybody going,  if you go following the marquee groups, Rory ,  Sergio/Lee....then be prepared,  there's swarms around,  most other groups are very easy to follow and watch.

I also watched Rory launch a driver, unfortunately a big huge block&#128521;,  but some other decent stuff along the line

Seeing Jordan smith fizz a t-mb (2 iron..?) on 18..... WOW....!!
Left Wayman speechless

Don't forget to call into the TITLEIST stand,  tell them what ball you use,  spend 5mins talking ball tech,  get ya self a couple of sleeves of (hopefully) ProV1 or ProV1X&#128077;


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2017)

What a great day and I agree great turnout

Highlight for me - Sergio's masterclass, WOW &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## shortgame (Sep 28, 2017)

PS it was quite wet and muddy today so beware if it rains overnight/tomorrow


----------



## Wayman (Sep 29, 2017)

What a day I had yesterday
Traffic on a1 was bad but welll worth it. Got there with moogie and richy had a go on the win a prize every time wheel and won a round on the colt course! 
Watched a few groups on first and 5th then went on to find Rory and you could tell where he was by the size of crowd going around the course
Stood behind the par 3 18th and as moogie says. Smiths 2 iron. What a bullet!!!
By watching the pros I learnt a bit. 
Really enjoyed the day worth the trip out 
Danny Willet don't expect a signature from him only one kid asked for it and he refused the poor lad. Only one that refused to sign the boys flag!


----------



## Wedgey (Sep 29, 2017)

This was a cracking day, there from 8am until 6pm.

back there on Sunday with a grandstand seat on the 18th, can't wait!!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 29, 2017)

Followed Willett's group for a few holes, and he does come across as a bit of a tool - heard him make a few sarky remarks. 

Had a brilliant day though, followed Rory's group for a couple of holes, some crowd. Then followed Willett's group, then Westwood's, then Poulter's. It's incredible watching these guys close up.

Found a couple of good vantage points to watch groups going through. Sitting behind the 16th green was great, very close to the action.

Spent some time watching at the practice range. The drives that Chinese lad Li was hitting were a joy to watch.

Had to take a break to go to the Bridgestone tent to get a free cap as it was so warm, incredible weather for the end of September.


----------



## londonlewis (Sep 29, 2017)

A colleague is going up today to watch tomorrow's golf. He is friends with one of the competitor's dad. 
So everyone have their fingers crossed he makes the cut. The lad is only 16, Robin Williams. His middle name is Tiger, so there was no pressure on him becoming a golfer! 

Currently at 1 over, so he has his work cut out.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 29, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			A colleague is going up today to watch tomorrow's golf. He is friends with one of the competitor's dad. 
So everyone have their fingers crossed he makes the cut. The lad is only 16, Robin Williams. His middle name is Tiger, so there was no pressure on him becoming a golfer!
		
Click to expand...

If he doesn't make it, he could always try comedy.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			A colleague is going up today to watch tomorrow's golf. He is friends with one of the competitor's dad. 
So everyone have their fingers crossed he makes the cut. The lad is only 16, Robin Williams. His middle name is Tiger, so there was no pressure on him becoming a golfer! 

Currently at 1 over, so he has his work cut out.
		
Click to expand...



Watched him on a few holes yesterday
Know nothing about him,  but strikes it well enough


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 29, 2017)

Afternoon all

Heading there on Sunday. Quick question;

I have read the 'what I can/cant bring to the event info' on the website but was just checking. Am I permitted to bring a rucksack/sportsbag with spare footwear/raincoat in?

TIA


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2017)

Big D 88 said:



			Afternoon all

Heading there on Sunday. Quick question;

I have read the 'what I can/cant bring to the event info' on the website but was just checking. Am I permitted to bring a rucksack/sportsbag with spare footwear/raincoat in?

TIA
		
Click to expand...


Yes &#128077;
But at 1 check point they can/may ask to look inside,  or just ask you a question or 2. 
( very politely I must add )
They just don't want people taking their own alcohol inside


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 29, 2017)

moogie said:



			Yes &#55357;&#56397;
But at 1 check point they can/may ask to look inside,  or just ask you a question or 2. 
( very politely I must add )
They just don't want people taking their own alcohol inside
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate - appreciated


----------



## timd77 (Sep 29, 2017)

moogie said:



			Yes &#128077;
But at 1 check point they can/may ask to look inside,  or just ask you a question or 2. 
( very politely I must add )
They just don't want people taking their own alcohol inside
		
Click to expand...

That didn't work yesterday, saw a few with their own beer! Would've done the same myself but was too hungover! &#128514;

I didn't think the prices for food and drink were too bad, I've paid higher at other events. Would highly recommend the steak and cheese stand next to the 18th, delicious!

As for the golf, absolutely loved it and will go again next year. Highlight was being stood about 2 yards from Sergio when he was in the trees!


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			A colleague is going up today to watch tomorrow's golf. He is friends with one of the competitor's dad. 
So everyone have their fingers crossed he makes the cut. The lad is only 16, Robin Williams. His middle name is Tiger, so there was no pressure on him becoming a golfer! 

Currently at 1 over, so he has his work cut out.
		
Click to expand...



He's on his way home for sure,  shame......
But WOW what a tee shot on 18 to go out in style :thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 29, 2017)

Sky Golf hosting the event, having a channel dedicated to golf, have just seen a Brit drop an eagle to put him in 2nd place 


.... end of broadcast!!!

Really?!?! Is this what they do when they have complete control over the broadcast ... of course probably coincided with the fact Rory had finished with a disappointing round that we've seen every single shot of!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2017)

Just come back. Fabulous day. Brilliantly well organised, the course looks great. Top advert for Close House and considering the money ploughed in I'm pleased for the place.

I saw some wonderful golf, do any of these lads not hit it purely? I didn't follow a group but stood at vantage points. There is a very good one behind the 10th tee which also puts you exactly where the 11th tee shots land so you see their second shots. 

Don't bother following Rory and his group unless you are 6ft 5. If you want to see him plan two holes ahead, grab a spot and hold your place. So many good golfers to watch and learn from it's not worth spoiling the day trying to watch one player with difficulty.

Blimey they hit short irons high, sooooooooo high.

Johan Carlsson looks like Thor, his caddie, a lady, is beautiful. Those two are a sponsor's delight. He can play as well as look like a Norse God ðŸ˜.

Sorry Moogie, the Filly course is going to be rammed for the next 5 months. I won a round, costs Â£10, then went back and did the same again when I realised it would cost me Â£30 to pay for my son to join me otherwise. Brilliant deal but also spotted by every other golfer. They are crackers if they keep doing that all weekend.

Anyone thinking of going, do. Anyone lives near to next year's comp, go. Watching pro golf live is just brilliant, inspiring but perhaps a little dispiriting, but in a good way.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2017)

Further to add, my mancrush on Robert Rock has only increased further, top bloke.

Marcel Siem is cool. Very good but also very cool. Hit a gorgeous wedge shot today that had the nicest club / ball sound I've heard on a golf course.


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2017)

The voucher for the filly says "terms and conditions apply" but does anyone know what they are? 
It doesn't say so on the ticket.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm in the Lake District on holiday so won't be able to get there. I've played Close House twice & don't think I'd ever break 90 there. These guys are playing a course about 800 yards longer & shooting 63, 64, 65. Just shows the gulf between the average golfer & these pros.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2017)

I know it has to be used before April 22nd. I have a vague memory of some time restrictions, okay midweek and I think after 11 at weekend's. I need to double check but I don't remember thinking they were sneaky restrictions when I glanced at them.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 29, 2017)

I notice it does say T&C apply but there not listed in all honesty I can see it only been midweek play only which for a 10a I'm not complaining


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 29, 2017)

Did anyone see J.D's ace on 8 ?

Never saw it on the tv footage


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2017)

Wayman said:



			I notice it does say T&C apply but there not listed in all honesty I can see it only been midweek play only which for a 10a I'm not complaining
		
Click to expand...

I know, great deal isn't it? When I was there people were just buying the vouchers and not even bothering spinning the wheel. One bloke alone bought six vouchers without spinning.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know, great deal isn't it? When I was there people were just buying the vouchers and not even bothering spinning the wheel. One bloke alone bought six vouchers without spinning.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, Moogie won't be able to play for quite a while


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha, Moogie won't be able to play for quite a while 

Click to expand...



I can still book 2 weeks in advance
Won't ever be without a game

Just means the place will be over run with peasants  and riff raff like you Marty


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2017)

moogie said:



			I can still book 2 weeks in advance
Won't ever be without a game

Just means the place will be over run with peasants  and riff raff like you Marty
		
Click to expand...

Damn right brother &#127948;&#65039;I need to make sure my shirt is untucked &#128513;


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Damn right brother &#127948;&#65039;I need to make sure my shirt is untucked &#128513;
		
Click to expand...



Actually,  that's perfectly acceptable at close house
As is wearing a cap indoors should you wish?
So even you may manage not to offend anybody.......


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know, great deal isn't it? When I was there people were just buying the vouchers and not even bothering spinning the wheel. One bloke alone bought six vouchers without spinning.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you do that whe. You can win a round for 2, breakfast or even one with a lesson?


----------



## shortgame (Sep 29, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just come back. Fabulous day. Brilliantly well organised, the course looks great. Top advert for Close House and considering the money ploughed in I'm pleased for the place.

I saw some wonderful golf, do any of these lads not hit it purely? I didn't follow a group but stood at vantage points. There is a very good one behind the 10th tee which also puts you exactly where the 11th tee shots land so you see their second shots. 

Don't bother following Rory and his group unless you are 6ft 5. If you want to see him plan two holes ahead, grab a spot and hold your place. So many good golfers to watch and learn from it's not worth spoiling the day trying to watch one player with difficulty.

Blimey they hit short irons high, sooooooooo high.

Johan Carlsson looks like Thor, his caddie, a lady, is beautiful. Those two are a sponsor's delight. He can play as well as look like a Norse God ðŸ˜.

Sorry Moogie, the Filly course is going to be rammed for the next 5 months. I won a round, costs Â£10, then went back and did the same again when I realised it would cost me Â£30 to pay for my son to join me otherwise. Brilliant deal but also spotted by every other golfer. They are crackers if they keep doing that all weekend.

Anyone thinking of going, do. Anyone lives near to next year's comp, go. Watching pro golf live is just brilliant, inspiring but perhaps a little dispiriting, but in a good way.
		
Click to expand...

Echoes my thoughts, great event (much better yhan I expected) and great course to spectate given the slopes and all the mounds and the scoreability

My tips:

* 5th green - sit on the wall behind green

* 10th tee is fine but behind green is a nice spot to watch the balls come in and resultant chipping/putting

*12th tee - great view down the hole to watch them launch bombs between the pines, can really follow the ball and see the varying shot shapes

*13th - on the mounds to the right side of the green, par 5 so see some missiles come in and lots of birdies and some eagles

* 14th - near the green or by the left f/w bunker, great approach play and drama due to the water surrounding the green

It's quite hilly but looks a fun course to play and is obviously immaculate

Well worth a visit


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2017)

richy said:



			Why would you do that whe. You can win a round for 2, breakfast or even one with a lesson?
		
Click to expand...

I had the same discussion with the lady on the stand. Made no sense to me but people were doing it on the way out, perhaps just tired and wanted to get home, and couldn't be bothered to wait. She shook her head as well.

I agree with all the tips from shortgame. I personally didn't bother too much with being at greens as watching a pro putt is purgatory for me but if that is your thing there are plenty you can get around to see a great view, the 10th being the prettiest imo.

Moogie, if you could get me one of the Masters bobble hats from your shop when they drop the price from Â£20 to a tenner that would be great ðŸ˜. Nice gear in the merchandise shop but blimey it was pricey and I can see a lot of British Masters 2017 logo marked gear being left on Sunday evening. There has to be a fire sale at some stage. (I'm a large in the polo shirts when they have 50% off as well ðŸ˜€)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2017)

Watched quite a bit on tv today. Different perspective on tv but I saw more holes so that was good. 

Amazing from Karlsson considering he couldn't hit a fairway. Hatton was like a spoilt 16yr old today. Moaned about everything. Even the commentators were getting embarrassed by it. He needs to get his head right for tomorrow.

Shot of the day, Ashley Chesters with a stunning tee shot on the 9th , a short par 4, that he nearly holed.

Weather is likely to get feisty tomorrow so anyone from 10-15 players could win.


----------



## shortgame (Sep 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nice gear in the merchandise shop but blimey it was pricey and I can see a lot of British Masters 2017 logo marked gear being left on Sunday evening. There has to be a fire sale at some stage.)
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same, managed to resist (just)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2017)

I wonder what happens to it? There was a lot of stuff there and as it is tournament specific it can't really be sent on to the next tour location.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wonder what happens to it? There was a lot of stuff there and as it is tournament specific it can't really be sent on to the next tour location.
		
Click to expand...

Be on the website (close house or European tour) in a week or two at a much reduced cost I imagine. Bit like some of the Ryder cup stuff was last year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2017)

Half hour into Sky â€œliveâ€ coverage and so far itâ€™s not just been Roe dribbling on and highlights from yesterday 

Why if all the players are nearly on the course are they not just showing the live golf going on ? They have the rights etc so just show the golf FFS !


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2017)

There didn't seem to be many cameras there at all Thurs or Fri (compared to at the Open) so I'm guessing only a few holes plus a few groups get covered

It is very annoying that groups are out there playing and we can't watch


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2017)

Really not sure who I fancy for this now. 
I had a small bet on Fitz before it started. 
Still got a chance but I'm not confident.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 1, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really not sure who I fancy for this now. 
I had a small bet on Fitz before it started. 
Still got a chance but I'm not confident.
		
Click to expand...

Stormy all the way. Local lad as well!!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 1, 2017)

For those that have been, what are the greens like?  They look ropey on TV. Bobbly and slow and definitely not what the players are used to on tour.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2017)

The greens seemed OK to me, fairly smooth and medium quickish but the course is very wet which is probably a factor

They're certainly not as fast or smooth as you'd see on the PGA tour

There's quite a lot of slopes and swales on the greens which the tv doesn't really pick up,  the course ifself is far hillier than appears on tv


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2017)

Iâ€™m glad the course isnâ€™t perfectly manufactured like they get in the US - it makes them work for scores , the greens are soft so shoold help them throwing the ball to the pin


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2017)

Bet Hovis was a bit worried about his bet this week. 

Is Rory injured or not?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			For those that have been, what are the greens like?  They look ropey on TV. Bobbly and slow and definitely not what the players are used to on tour.
		
Click to expand...

It's late September, early October, in the UK and we have had a lot of rain this last week. Last night it belted down around a lot of the area, not sure if that included the course. Bound to make the greens soft and so pitch marks, indents etc will happen.

As has been mentioned the course is hilly, the greens very undulating so razor short grass would make them silly. Saying that, play the course when the weather is good and there is nothing slow about the greens. 3 putts in summer are not uncommon.

If you played that course next week I'm sure you'd rave about the greens. I've played both courses there and they are both superb. Any player moaning is getting into prima Donna territory.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2017)

Brilliant round from McIlroy- prob going to be a shot short but very close to finding his form


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Oct 1, 2017)

Excellent finish from young Paul, I'm really pleased for the lad.

Pity about Hatton's tantrums on the green though, comes across as a right dick.....


----------



## hovis (Oct 1, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bet Hovis was a bit worried about his bet this week. 

Is Rory injured or not?
		
Click to expand...

my arse was twitching like a rabits nose mate


----------



## moogie (Oct 1, 2017)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Excellent finish from young Paul, I'm really pleased for the lad.

*Pity about Hatton's tantrums on the green though, comes across as a right dick.....*

Click to expand...



The biggest bell end I've ever seen or heard

New public enemy no1


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2017)

He managed to keep it up for two rounds as well. I'd have thought his manager would have had a word on Saturday night after watching the tv coverage. He won't be having sponsors rushing to his door acting like that.


----------



## hovis (Oct 1, 2017)

moogie said:



			The biggest bell end I've ever seen or heard

New public enemy no1
		
Click to expand...

i agree.  he's such a tool.  every shot he missed or putt that didn't drop he had an excuse.     he's like one of those spoilt private schools kids you wanna punch in the face


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 1, 2017)

moogie said:



			The biggest bell end I've ever seen or heard

*New public enemy no1*

Click to expand...

Paul casey will sleep well now


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2017)

hovis said:



			my arse was twitching like a rabits nose mate
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;
Hope it comes in for you &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2017)

This is superb 

https://mobile.twitter.com/chrell83/status/914122329386569729


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's late September, early October, in the UK and we have had a lot of rain this last week. Last night it belted down around a lot of the area, not sure if that included the course. Bound to make the greens soft and so pitch marks, indents etc will happen.

As has been mentioned the course is hilly, the greens very undulating so razor short grass would make them silly. Saying that, play the course when the weather is good and there is nothing slow about the greens. 3 putts in summer are not uncommon.

If you played that course next week I'm sure you'd rave about the greens. I've played both courses there and they are both superb. Any player moaning is getting into prima Donna territory.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Look back to some of the old matchplay events from Wentworth at this time of year and the greens were always a little more bumpy than normal. The heavy rain last night wouldn't have helped. I enjoyed watching the event. Looks a great course and a lot of elevation. Is it a heavy walk?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2017)

I've done it but hired an electric trolley as a treat to myself. I was okay after 18 holes but I suspect if you pushed or pulled a trolley around you would be bushed coming up the last.

The other course at the club, The Filly, is much flatter and there is no issue going around there. Don't underestimate The Filly course, really decent course, a lot of fun to play with very fast greens.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. Look back to some of the old matchplay events from Wentworth at this time of year and the greens were always a little more bumpy than normal. The heavy rain last night wouldn't have helped. I enjoyed watching the event. Looks a great course and a lot of elevation. Is it a heavy walk?
		
Click to expand...

It's horrible. It's so hilly I wouldn't like to play it without an electric trolley. The course is built in the Tyne Valley & virtually every hole slopes severely up, down or sideways. It's a beautifully built course built in the wrong place. Two of our club champions have played in the Champion of Champions tournament there & hated it. Of the several championship standard courses in the area I like it the least. Rockcliffe, both courses at Slaley & Ramside are all more enjoyable.


----------



## moogie (Oct 1, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



*It's horrible. *It's so hilly I wouldn't like to play it without an electric trolley. The course is built in the Tyne Valley & virtually every hole slopes severely up, down or sideways. It's a beautifully built course built in the wrong place. Two of our club champions have played in the Champion of Champions tournament there & hated it. Of the several championship standard courses in the area I like it the least. Rockcliffe, both courses at Slaley & Ramside are all more enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...


What a pathetic post,  from somebody based in the north east too....!!!
There's very little of any note ever happens in the area,  yet here we are,  after hosting a very successful tour event,  record crowds,  yet you post this crap:angry:

Just because the course wasn't designed with old aged pensioners in mind ,  doesn't make it horrible

Do I think it's the best course in the north east....??.....no
I too prefer Rockcliffe or Slaley hall,  both from a design point of view.
But neither of these courses are even in the same league as far as setting,  views,  facilities,  or most importantly......condition
Close house is without a shadow of doubt,  the best conditioned golf set up in the north east,  nothing comes close,  everything is maintained to the highest standards.

As for Ramside.....championship course.....seriously...??
It's a hotel with a golf course,  very decent,  but not a championship venue,  and most certainly incapable of holding any event of note.

Wow....just wow

Instead of putting a major downer on a big week, the biggest week for north east golf in decades,   as a north east fella,  you should feel happy at this point,  that people up and down the country have just been reminded where we are


----------



## shortgame (Oct 1, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			It's horrible. It's so hilly I wouldn't like to play it without an electric trolley. The course is built in the Tyne Valley & virtually every hole slopes severely up, down or sideways. It's a beautifully built course built in the wrong place. Two of our club champions have played in the Champion of Champions tournament there & hated it. Of the several championship standard courses in the area I like it the least. Rockcliffe, both courses at Slaley & Ramside are all more enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

I don't go much for inland courses (except heathland)
I generally don't go much for new courses either

However I would love to play this course

Much better than I expected.  Some quite stunning holes with lots of variety

Walked it pretty much 4 times in 2 days and yes it's hilly but manageable

There's lots of buggy paths for those less mobile


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 1, 2017)

moogie said:



			What a pathetic post,  from somebody based in the north east too....!!!
There's very little of any note ever happens in the area,  yet here we are,  after hosting a very successful tour event,  record crowds,  yet you post this crap:angry:

Just because the course wasn't designed with old aged pensioners in mind ,  doesn't make it horrible

Do I think it's the best course in the north east....??.....no
I too prefer Rockcliffe or Slaley hall,  both from a design point of view.
But neither of these courses are even in the same league as far as setting,  views,  facilities,  or most importantly......condition
Close house is without a shadow of doubt,  the best conditioned golf set up in the north east,  nothing comes close,  everything is maintained to the highest standards.

As for Ramside.....championship course.....seriously...??
It's a hotel with a golf course,  very decent,  but not a championship venue,  and most certainly incapable of holding any event of note.

Wow....just wow

Instead of putting a major downer on a big week, the biggest week for north east golf in decades,   as a north east fella,  you should feel happy at this point,  that people up and down the country have just been reminded where we are
		
Click to expand...

Just saying what I, & a lot of others think. 2 handicap ex club champion (not an OAP), hates it. My 4 handicap mate, ex club champion, hates it. Another mate, admittedly 65, playing off 3, ex Champion of Champions, hates it. I heard that the Seniors, when the Seniors' tour were there weren't keen on it either. It's a beautifully built course built on unsuitable terrain.


----------



## Lump (Oct 1, 2017)

I played Rockcliffe on Friday. Was soaking wet with standing water on most fairways. 
A lot of holes at rockcliffe look the same and I found it dull second time round. Looks and plays exactly like the PGA National at the belfry. Wonâ€™t be rushing back. There didnâ€™t appear to be any standing water or real wet bits at Close house.
Iâ€™m booked in to play both courses at Close house next August and canny wait.


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Just saying what I, & a lot of others think. 2 handicap ex club champion (not an OAP), hates it. My 4 handicap mate, ex club champion, hates it. Another mate, admittedly 65, playing off 3, ex Champion of Champions, hates it. I heard that the Seniors, when the Seniors' tour were there weren't keen on it either. It's a beautifully built course built on unsuitable terrain.
		
Click to expand...


Handicap has no bearing on views,  so I fail to see why you bring this up.

My gripe is,  on the final day of the biggest golfing event in the north east in many many years,  you come on here,  not to celebrate this,  but to whinge on,  rather pathetically,  to tell the world "It's Horrible"

Very sad


Was bad enough last week when some muppet on here is writing that Whickham is better than Close House....??....!!!


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2017)

Lump said:



			I played Rockcliffe on Friday. Was soaking wet with standing water on most fairways. 
A lot of holes at rockcliffe look the same and I found it dull second time round. Looks and plays exactly like the PGA National at the belfry. Wonâ€™t be rushing back. There didnâ€™t appear to be any standing water or real wet bits at Close house.
Iâ€™m booked in to play both courses at Close house next August and canny wait.
		
Click to expand...

James,  you will defenitely enjoy your visit mate,  the venue is pure class.
Agree regarding drainage,  it has been greatly improved,  on the Colt course,  since it originally opened,  now does a decent job.
Defenitely better drainage than Rockcliffe,  and 100 times better than Slaley Hall,  drainage is most certainly Slaleys biggest negative,  though the courses there are very good.
Played Slaley Hall this weekend,  was very very wet,  and greens were terrible,  but the practice green looked great,  will try and post a pic.

The other course,  at close house,   the Filly course,  is very good draining course too.

Condition of the Close House courses will defenitely impress you,  the best in the area by miles.
Will you be staying in the Close House Courtyard rooms,  that are on site...?

If when you come up,  you are looking for other games,  throw a post out on here,  and I'm sure some locals will advise, or help out.


----------



## user2010 (Oct 2, 2017)

moogie said:



			Handicap has no bearing on views,  so I fail to see why you bring this up.

My gripe is,  on the final day of the biggest golfing event in the north east in many many years,  you come on here,  not to celebrate this,  but to whinge on,  rather pathetically,  to tell the world "It's Horrible"

Very sad


Was bad enough last week when some muppet on here is writing that Whickham is better than Close House....??....!!!
		
Click to expand...





It's* his *opinion and he's entitled to express on here, whether it's right or wrong, who cares?:blah:
It's only a Golf course. Chill out ffs.:thup:


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			It's* his *opinion and he's entitled to express on here, whether it's right or wrong, who cares?:blah:
It's only a Golf course. Chill out ffs.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Oh here he is......climbed back out from under his rock to troll as usual.:blah::blah:


In answer
I know it's his opinion,  I've no issue with anybody having an opinion,  find it very bizarre to choose the final day of the biggest golfing event in the north east,  to spout such negatives.
That's the issue,  but as usual,  you just read the bits you want.


As for keep quoting somebody's handicap,  as if their opinion should mean more?

A 28 handicapper has every right to opinion on a course as a scratch golfer,  both will like or dislike for perhaps different reasons though


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 2, 2017)

Why does a courses location have any bearing on whether someone likes a course or not?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 2, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why does a courses location have any bearing on whether someone likes a course or not?
		
Click to expand...

Because it's located on the side of a steep hill.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 2, 2017)

moogie said:



			Handicap has no bearing on views,  so I fail to see why you bring this up.

My gripe is,  on the final day of the biggest golfing event in the north east in many many years,  you come on here,  not to celebrate this,  but to whinge on,  rather pathetically,  to tell the world "It's Horrible"

Very sad


Was bad enough last week when some muppet on here is writing that Whickham is better than Close House....??....!!!
		
Click to expand...

Homer asked "is it a heavy walk". The handicaps were mentioned to counter the "you don't like it because you're not a good player" argument.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 2, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Because it's located on the side of a steep hill.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I should have made clear....location in relation to the part of the country. I'm not bothered by the hills.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2017)

I think Moogie was asking for a bit of local solidarity. Close House is in the NE, it's clearly rare for a tournament to come up here and he wanted the NE forumers to support it this week, not attack it, even if that is how they feel.

I've not heard any announcement about this tournament next year. Is there going to be one? Who is going to be the host?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think Moogie was asking for a bit of local solidarity. Close House is in the NE, it's clearly rare for a tournament to come up here and he wanted the NE forumers to support it this week, not attack it, even if that is how they feel.

I've not heard any announcement about this tournament next year. Is there going to be one? Who is going to be the host?
		
Click to expand...

Justin Rose is the host so will be around Hants Surrey Area - hears rumblings though about Centiurion, Wisely and Queenswood being used - would like to see Sunningdale used but think too short

As for Close house - heard two contrasting views , one being awful one being good but people shouldnâ€™t be â€œattackedâ€ for their own personal view of a golf course - thatâ€™s poor behaviour


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think Moogie was asking for a bit of local solidarity. Close House is in the NE, it's clearly rare for a tournament to come up here and he wanted the NE forumers to support it this week, not attack it, even if that is how they feel.

I've not heard any announcement about this tournament next year. Is there going to be one? Who is going to be the host?
		
Click to expand...



:thup: nail on head


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Justin Rose is the host so will be around Hants Surrey Area - hears rumblings though about Centiurion, Wisely and Queenswood being used - would like to see Sunningdale used but think too short

As for Close house - heard two contrasting views , one being awful one being good but people shouldnâ€™t be â€œattackedâ€ for their own personal view of a golf course - thatâ€™s poor behaviour
		
Click to expand...


That's rich
From you
Pot , kettle ,  black

You basically attack anybody's opinion on any topic on here,  on a regular basis,  should it differ from yours,  or suit your "agenda"


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 2, 2017)

moogie said:



			Handicap has no bearing on views,  so I fail to see why you bring this up.

My gripe is,  on the final day of the biggest golfing event in the north east in many many years,  you come on here,  not to celebrate this,  but to whinge on,  rather pathetically,  to tell the world "It's Horrible"

Very sad


Was bad enough last week when some muppet on here is writing that Whickham is better than Close House....??....!!!
		
Click to expand...

On the Whickham v Close House setup, it's chalk and cheese, Whickham is a good course, my current home course, but it is not a great course. Close House has two brilliant courses that present players with a challenge.

Whickham on a sunny day, when the greens have been cut and rolled and it is up there, I believe with the best the region has to offer. The views from he course are gorgeous. Play it after a load of rain, out of season and it turns into a goat track. Whickham as a course has a lot to offer, it has some of the best equipment on market to maintain the course, but it's done on a budget with limited greens staff but those greens staff do a great job in keeping he course in good nick. There's a lot of work been done to get it where is it today, but there is a load more work to be done improving the course over the coming years. For a private members club, it is in a financially sound place, no debt, full membership and making a small profit each year, the bits that let Whickham down is the space the club has to make improvements and lot of land surrounding the course is protected or owned by others who have in the past objected to building works, the club house is a horrible box in desperate need of renovation.

Close House on the other hand is wealthy club, with untold financial clout, more green staff than many other regional clubs put together, it has the best equipment to maintain both the Filly and Colt courses to the highest standard, has fantastic practice facilities, it's situated on the north side of the Tyne valley with fantastic views from the Colt course. Yes it is hilly but rather that than a flat featureless course. The club house is one of the best I've been in, providing golfers with a clean modern environment.

After walking around the Colt Course 3 times last week, I really want to go play the course. The setup for the masters was spot on, the course looking magnificent, the fairways and greens held up well considering the rain we had. Not sure of the normal hole numbers, but from a masters setup, there are only 2 holes that play up a steep(ish) hill with 1st and 6th with the 3rd, 11th and 16th having up hill tee shots. The 2nd, 4th, 9th and 12th playing down hill, the rest were flat.

The Masters at Close House has been a fantastic advertisement for golf in the north east.


----------



## user2010 (Oct 2, 2017)

moogie said:



			Oh here he is......climbed back out from under his rock to troll as usual.:blah::blah:


In answer
I know it's his opinion,  I've no issue with anybody having an opinion,  find it very bizarre to choose the final day of the biggest golfing event in the north east,  to spout such negatives.
That's the issue,  but as usual,  you just read the bits you want.


As for keep quoting somebody's handicap,  as if their opinion should mean more?

A 28 handicapper has every right to opinion on a course as a scratch golfer,  both will like or dislike for perhaps different reasons though
		
Click to expand...


That wasn't trolling, pal.
That was just a response to you jumping down MiB's throat because he voiced a different opinion of a Golf course/Area you like.
As I said, chill out, take it easy, you might live longer.:thup:
Wow, you are touchy aren't you?:ears:


----------



## DaveR (Oct 2, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			It's horrible. It's so hilly I wouldn't like to play it without an electric trolley. The course is built in the Tyne Valley & virtually every hole slopes severely up, down or sideways. It's a beautifully built course built in the wrong place. Two of our club champions have played in the Champion of Champions tournament there & hated it. Of the several championship standard courses in the area I like it the least. Rockcliffe, both courses at Slaley & Ramside are all more enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			What a pathetic post,  from somebody based in the north east too....!!!
There's very little of any note ever happens in the area,  yet here we are,  after hosting a very successful tour event,  record crowds,  yet you post this crap:angry:

Just because the course wasn't designed with old aged pensioners in mind ,  doesn't make it horrible

Do I think it's the best course in the north east....??.....no
I too prefer Rockcliffe or Slaley hall,  both from a design point of view.
But neither of these courses are even in the same league as far as setting,  views,  facilities,  or most importantly......condition
Close house is without a shadow of doubt,  the best conditioned golf set up in the north east,  nothing comes close,  everything is maintained to the highest standards.

As for Ramside.....championship course.....seriously...??
It's a hotel with a golf course,  very decent,  but not a championship venue,  and most certainly incapable of holding any event of note.

Wow....just wow

Instead of putting a major downer on a big week, the biggest week for north east golf in decades,   as a north east fella,  you should feel happy at this point,  that people up and down the country have just been reminded where we are
		
Click to expand...


Blimey, MiB is fully entitled to his opinion. Just because his is different to yours doesn't mean you can have a go at him. And what has his geographical location got to do with it? He was commenting on a golf course, not the area or the people.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think Moogie was asking for a bit of local solidarity. Close House is in the NE, it's clearly rare for a tournament to come up here and he wanted the NE forumers to support it this week, not attack it, even if that is how they feel.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. It's not very often that the North East gets to host a golfing event of this size and regardless of personal opinion of the course, those of us in the North East should be supporting and singing the praises of the event. Making sure that we [The North East] get more events of this stature in the future.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Oct 2, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			On the Whickham v Close House setup, it's chalk and cheese, Whickham is a good course, my current home course, but it is not a great course. Close House has two brilliant courses that present players with a challenge.


After walking around the Colt Course 3 times last week, I really want to go play the course. The setup for the masters was spot on, the course looking magnificent, the fairways and greens held up well considering the rain we had. Not sure of the normal hole numbers, but from a masters setup, there are only 2 holes that play up a steep(ish) hill with 1st and 6th with the 3rd, 11th and 16th having up hill tee shots. The 2nd, 4th, 9th and 12th playing down hill, the rest were flat.

The Masters at Close House has been a fantastic advertisement for golf in the north east.
		
Click to expand...

the Masters holes were different to the normal layout, the first at the Masters is actually the fifth normally and the adjacent sixth at the masters is the tenth and apart from the normal third hole (masters 16th) most are pretty level or downhill which I can live with. Will always remember Apibarnrhat's face as he approached the 6th green on Friday, he deffo needs to get a bit fitter for the uphill climbs 

Is it worth about Â£100 to play, each person will have to decide on that though, me personally, I wouldn't pay that much, but if it was on an offer then I would be tempted.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 2, 2017)

Scotty Cameron said:



			the Masters holes were different to the normal layout, the first at the Masters is actually the fifth normally and the adjacent sixth at the masters is the tenth and apart from the normal third hole (masters 16th) most are pretty level or downhill which I can live with. Will always remember Apibarnrhat's face as he approached the 6th green on Friday, he deffo needs to get a bit fitter for the uphill climbs 

Is it worth about Â£100 to play, each person will have to decide on that though, me personally, I wouldn't pay that much, but if it was on an offer then I would be tempted.
		
Click to expand...

I've not played the Colt, but after seeing it and walking it for 3 days, I most certainly do want to play it at some point. 

I know the holes were moved around, with the normal setup there was no way of putting the grandstands around the 18th, so they had to give the holes a little shuffle and I think it worked perfectly, loads of space for the grandstands, the pavilions, media tent and the area for the public to eat, drink and try out new clubs.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 2, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Close House on the other hand is wealthy club, with untold financial clout, more green staff than many other regional clubs put together, it has the best equipment to maintain both the Filly and Colt courses to the highest standard, has fantastic practice facilities, it's situated on the north side of the Tyne valley with fantastic views from the Colt course. Yes it is hilly but rather that than a flat featureless course. The club house is one of the best I've been in, providing golfers with a clean modern environment.

After walking around the Colt Course 3 times last week, I really want to go play the course. The setup for the masters was spot on, the course looking magnificent, the fairways and greens held up well considering the rain we had. Not sure of the normal hole numbers, but from a masters setup, there are only 2 holes that play up a steep(ish) hill with 1st and 6th with the 3rd, 11th and 16th having up hill tee shots. The 2nd, 4th, 9th and 12th playing down hill, the rest were flat.

The Masters at Close House has been a fantastic advertisement for golf in the north east.
		
Click to expand...

&#128070;&#128070;&#128070; This

I believe the course was reconfigured for the event to allow room for all the infrastructure (entrance / exit / grandstands / etc)

I guess the 15th is usually the 1st (near the clubhouse) making the14th the last (green surrounded by water making a good finishing hole)


----------



## hovis (Oct 2, 2017)

i know the belfry have bidded for it next year but as with this year they didn't offer enough.   can't see them offering more


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2017)

Did Close House pay to host the tournament? If so does anyone have an idea of how much they would have to cough up?

What income would they gain from the tournament? Would everything go to the European Tour over the course of the tournament or would they keep certain income?

Do courses go for tournaments purely for prestige and future income from green fees etc?


----------



## hovis (Oct 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did Close House pay to host the tournament? If so does anyone have an idea of how much they would have to cough up?

What income would they gain from the tournament? Would everything go to the European Tour over the course of the tournament or would they keep certain income?

Do courses go for tournaments purely for prestige and future income from green fees etc?
		
Click to expand...

apparently its a sealed bid. included in the application has to be proof of infrastructure and capability.  i was told that the belfrys bid failed on how much cash they offered.  

the belfry are upping the amount this year as they want the resort to appeal to potential Chinese buyers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2017)

How does that fit in with the concept of the host choosing the course? Westwood is sponsored by Close House so that makes sense although I'm sure Worksop or surrounding courses are probably disappointed. If The Belfry had bid more, how would that work? He has no link to there at all, not local etc


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did Close House pay to host the tournament? If so does anyone have an idea of how much they would have to cough up?

What income would they gain from the tournament? Would everything go to the European Tour over the course of the tournament or would they keep certain income?

Do courses go for tournaments purely for prestige and future income from green fees etc?
		
Click to expand...

When the idea of the British Masters was banded about with the ET they spoke to the four main England Golfers about â€œhostingâ€ an event at a golf course associated to them - Poulter approached Woburn for example to see if they could host the event with Poulter doing a lot of the ground work etc - Woburn agreed and believe so fee was paid but a lot of that comes from the Sky sponsorship along with the prize money - Woburn would expect along with the ET to make money from the tickets , merchandise and also mainly golf packages to the course after. Woburn made a loss Iâ€™m led to believe on the event ( free tickets etc ) . Then it was Donaldâ€™s turn and he looked for somewhere near his â€œhomeâ€ of Hemel ( played out of Beaconsfield ) so The Grove was the perfect place for him - Westwood was always going to take it to his Club at Close House all with the same deals as Woburn. 

Rose is next - he is from Hants so will look around that area - Bearwood maybe ( doubtful ) Wisley maybe but they are both private and donâ€™t allow visitors - so maybe Sunningdale. Going to be interesting where he takes it - again same deal as the others. 

The four guys did it to try and get golf back in England but not links and to also promote it in their area they are based - the clubs want to use it to increase their appeal so they can brand it â€œBritish Masters Hostâ€ etc

Course â€œbiddingâ€ for it ? Sorry but that doesnâ€™t fit in with the concept and certainly not happened for the first two events and canâ€™t see why it would happen for last weeks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How does that fit in with the concept of the host choosing the course? Westwood is sponsored by Close House so that makes sense although I'm sure Worksop or surrounding courses are probably disappointed. If The Belfry had bid more, how would that work? He has no link to there at all, not local etc
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the Belfry will get the next one because it's Rose hosting and I can't see a tie with him and the Belfry unless they pay him a huge some to become some sort of ambassador. It was clear Westwood would take it to Close House given his sponsorship ties in the same way Woburn and Poulter was a perfect match. 

I wonder where Rose will go? Sunningdale would seem to short for modern day golf, they already have the BMW at Wentworth and other courses probably don't have the infrastructure. I'm not sure where he'll have it, but figure it will be in the South based purely on where he learned the game but I wonder if he's got ideas for anywhere else. It'll be an interesting call. I wonder if the Grove could be the venue again


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 2, 2017)

Could have completely misheard but thought on TV coverage they said Walton Heath may be the next host?

No idea if thats right (or even if it could house the infrastructure required etc)?

Close House looked absolutely superb and I'll be looking to get a game in up there at some point :thup:


----------



## shortgame (Oct 2, 2017)

Is Rose still attached to Golf at Goodwood?

He certainly was a few years ago

Never been there but imagine they'd have the requisite infrastructure


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2017)

shortgame said:



			Is Rose still attached to Golf at Goodwood?

He certainly was a few years ago

Never been there but imagine they'd have the requisite infrastructure
		
Click to expand...

His home club is North Hants but donâ€™t expect they can host it - NWJ mentioned Walton Heath who I reckon could have the infrastructure to host it and it will keep it within the general area


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Could have completely misheard but thought on TV coverage they said Walton Heath may be the next host?

No idea if thats right (or even if it could house the infrastructure required etc)?

Close House looked absolutely superb and I'll be looking to get a game in up there at some point :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. When was the last time they hosted a tour event? Beautiful location and courses so I'd go. Would definitely stay at my mates locally as the roads will be clogged. That will be a negative. The club would be perfect


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His home club is North Hants but donâ€™t expect they can host it - NWJ mentioned Walton Heath who I reckon could have the infrastructure to host it and it will keep it within the general area
		
Click to expand...

 Walton Heath could hold the event. Would be good if it went to an old traditional course, though there are not many in Hampshire/Surrey that could hold it.


----------



## Wedgey (Oct 2, 2017)

I was there on Thursday and Sunday, thought the course was in fantastic condition and well laid out. The whole setup was fantastic, volunteer marshalls were absolutely superb.

Massive well done to everyone involved and would love to see Close House get another major tournament.

Won a round on the Colt plus a four ball on the filly and really looking forward to playing both.


----------

